# Trade my Kahr CT40 for his new Marlin(RemLin) 336 in 35 Rem?



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

His-
ARMSLIST - For Trade: 35 Marlin

Marlin 336C .35 Remington 20" Walnut Stock $473.00 SHIPS FREE
35 rem ammo is about $25 box,so 5 boxes is $125
Buds wants $473 without base and scope
transfer $25

Mine

Kahr Arms CT4043 40S&W 4" 7+1 Stainless Slide Polymer DA White Bar Dot Sights - $283 shipped (make an offer) (Free S/H on Firearms) | Slickguns

I have a spare mag,6 boxes of Magtech 180 ammo $90value,I traded 9mm ammo 3boxes 9 to 2 boxes 40 for it
I paid $255 shipped and transferred for the Kahr,with extra mag as rebate.
$345 total investment

Neither gun has a transferrable warranty,he's getting a Michigan Purchase Permit after work today around 2PM
I will have dies for the 35Rem on 3/31

Deal or No Deal?


----------



## Doc Holliday (Dec 22, 2012)

I would do it but then again I love the Marlin 336 in .35 Rem.... I have a 1950 Waffle Top 336A in 35 Rem


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

If it's a "Marlin" made with JM stamp it sounds like a deal.

I see that it's a Remlin. I wouldn't touch it. Ask yourself why is he interested in yours for the loss?? You can make the Remlin run with some work. Problem is most Marlin guys and dealers know all about the Remlin problems by now and your resale will be nothing. If you plan on keeping it forever then I guess it's not so important. I'd keep the Kahr.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

No dice he said he had to work late.He'll be available Friday.
Maybe he's looking at other deals in the meantime. He also said that his wife bought one for a present the same day he bought one.

I started looking at the components to reload, no brass or bullets,guys are using 357 158LRN to shoot. The ballistics are so-so. I have 2 30/06's that will shoot a 220 gr bullet faster than the 35 Rem that came out in 1906. I don't really plan on keeping anything forever,except my Glock19 and Security Six, so resale is a concern.
It seems like these Armslist deals always fall through

Oh well,I have time to trim a couple hundred 556 before dinner....................


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Deactivated by seller


----------

